# Rating at 3 and below ?



## Le6end (Dec 4, 2016)

At what rating does the PAX get demised or removed from riding ?


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

I dont think they do but many drivers wont pick up passengers with low ratings so they may find it harder to get a ride


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Le6end said:


> At what rating does the PAX get demised or removed from riding ?


What is that exactly? Demised?
Ohhhh! 

Definition of demise in English:

NOUN

demise
1. A person's death.

_'Mr Smith's tragic demise'_

1.1 The end or failure of an enterprise or institution.

_'the demise of Über'_

I wasn't aware that low rated pax would be demised. 
I know that a lot of governments are now abdicating their powers to Über in the acceptability or otherwise of the laws of the land, but this is something else entirely.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Uber Uber Alles

https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/über_alles

Soon to be demising more platform users than President Duterte


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Le6end said:


> At what rating does the PAX get demised or removed from riding ?


Yes... demise = death. It's called a 'once in a life experience'.

Now, what ever you are doing that results in ...'demising' your pax. STOP IT!!
I need the money.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> I dont think they do but many drivers wont pick up passengers with low ratings so they may find it harder to get a ride


Unless there are no cars within 30 mins of the pax and a driver that thinks like this is that driver this is absurdly untrue. In fact most pax have no clue what their own rating is, or even how to check or even this system exists. They go on their usual routine and think they are doing nothing wrong. Go check yourself what your own rating is as a rider ot is 5 clicks through a confusing help screen.

Now they may get inexperienced drivers a lot since the uber trees around you are producing new drivers every day and think if their acceptance ratings falls they will be fired. And the rider will notice nothing and since they don't know their own rating will just file it under "stupid uber driver" and move on.

I would also like to add that if it is way below 3 and rounded number like 2.0 or 1.0 it could be a new uber rider and if you have time can be trained to be a future uber tipper as they probably screwed up their first time and got a poor rating because of lack of experience.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Unless there are no cars within 30 mins of the pax and a driver that thinks like this is that driver this is absurdly untrue. In fact most pax have no clue what their own rating is, or even how to check or even this system exists. They go on their usual routine and think they are doing nothing wrong. Go check yourself what your own rating is as a rider ot is 5 clicks through a confusing help screen.
> 
> Now they may get inexperienced drivers a lot since the uber trees around you are producing new drivers every day and think if their acceptance ratings falls they will be fired. And the rider will notice nothing and since they don't know their own rating will just file it under "stupid uber driver" and move on.
> 
> I would also like to add that if it is way below 3 and rounded number like 2.0 or 1.0 it could be a new uber rider and if you have time can be trained to be a future uber tipper as they probably screwed up their first time and got a poor rating because of lack of experience.


This is a thread in the Australian forum. Different pax, different drivers, and not a tipping culture. Yes there will be new drivers that will pick them up but there are a lot of drivers in Australia who wont pick up low rated riders and yes pax can find it difficult / longer wait times to get their rides. So not its not absurdly untrue here. Also in Sydney at least more and more riders do check their ratings, regardless of how convoluted Uber keeps making it. (used to take about 3 clicks). Those that dont know often ask me as their driver to teach them. And no you wont "train" them to be a future Uber tipper. More likely they'll just open a new account and get a fresh rating


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> This is a thread in the Australian forum. Different pax, different drivers, and not a tipping culture. Yes there will be new drivers that will pick them up but there are a lot of drivers in Australia who wont pick up low rated riders and yes pax can find it difficult / longer wait times to get their rides. So not its not absurdly untrue here. Also in Sydney at least more and more riders do check their ratings, regardless of how convoluted Uber keeps making it. (used to take about 3 clicks). Those that dont know often ask me as their driver to teach them. And no you wont "train" them to be a future Uber tipper. More likely they'll just open a new account and get a fresh rating


I doubt it is that different than it is up here and no there is no tipping culture up here either and we are talking about a country where everyone tips at restaurants 12-15%. Automatically and a few bucks to cab drivers automatically.

I do agree i have no clue about your market but if you complain that there is too many cars around you or lack of surge than you are wrong.

If there constant consistent surges in the same areas suggests a lack of drivers than i am absolutely wrong.

Just as an experiment ask the next 10 riders if they know what their rating is.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I doubt it is that different than it is up here and no there is no tipping culture up here either and we are talking about a country where everyone tips at restaurants 12-15%. Automatically and a few bucks to cab drivers automatically.
> 
> I do agree i have no clue about your market but if you complain that there is too many cars around you or lack of surge than you are wrong.
> 
> ...


The US definitely has a tipping culture. Last I was there it was 18-20% minimum at restaurants. In Australia we dont have the same culture around tipping. And yeah here there are surges in the same places at the same times / days. We are getting more drivers so surges are not as high as they used to be and may not last as long but they are still there every day. Like I said, different market. Different pax and different drivers.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> The US definitely has a tipping culture. Last I was there it was 18-20% minimum at restaurants. In Australia we dont have the same culture around tipping. And yeah here there are surges in the same places at the same times / days. We are getting more drivers so surges are not as high as they used to be and may not last as long but they are still there every day. Like I said, different market. Different pax and different drivers.


I think you should read again or maybe i wasn't clear enough but you basically just said what i was trying to explain to you and disagreed about the tipping culture. I also disagree with the 18%-20% unless you were consistently going to restaurants with large groups of people if 8 of more where servers often get screwed with splitting checks and the last person gets stuck with the tipping responsibility. Many businesses will than apply an automatic gratuity and it is labeled on the bill, but generally the standard is 12-15% for the average server to expect.

Well if you have consistent surges down there it might be time for me to move down there and drive lol


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I think you should read again or maybe i wasn't clear enough but you basically just said what i was trying to explain to you and disagreed about the tipping culture. I also disagree with the 18%-20% unless you were consistently going to restaurants with large groups of people if 8 of more where servers often get screwed with splitting checks and the last person gets stuck with the tipping responsibility. Many businesses will than apply an automatic gratuity and it is labeled on the bill, but generally the standard is 12-15% for the average server to expect.
> 
> Well if you have consistent surges down there it might be time for me to move down there and drive lol


I've read it again. You said "there is no tipping culture up here either". I disagree with that as tips are expected all over the US. Expectng that you have to pay a tip IS a tipping culture. Maybe it was the areas I was in but even when dining alone it was 18-20%. Forums I checked before I left also advised me of that. Maybe they just like to screw visitors by demanding more. Loads of places already had the tip amount inserted on the bill too. I find the whole culture of expected tips to be completely distasteful but hey your country your culture and so I generally abide by it when I travel there except in extreme cases. My point was that your advice to train riders to be Uber tippers is not likely to work in Australia where the general culture is not to expect tips. They are sometimes given but they are not expected (and servers dont abuse you if not given).


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sorry i wasn't clear and it is easier for me to type on a computer than on my phone waiting for the next pax. i am trying to say was the tipping culture that we do have up here, as far as restaurants, cabs, valets with uber drivers they are not getting tips. Even myself and i take great pride in what i do and i think i do good to great in tips every week, i fail more than i succeed.

If you have the expression as we do down there "one mans garbage is another mans treasure" applys here. You may look at a pax with a perfect rounded rating of 1.0 and 2.0 as a garbage pax and it might be. But i look at it as a high probability of a new pax who recently started riding for uber and had a few bad experiences and was rated poorly. 

I would look at this pax as a possible opportunity to spend a few minutes going over the app, how to order an uber, the rating system and to wait outside and somewhere in between jedi mindtrick them into a simple way to raise their own rating by tipping the drivers.

Again it is how you look at it and it is not for everyone but i do very well in tips enough to cover all my expenses and then some and I probably only have less than 25% (1 out of 4) of pax tipping me


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

I never pay attention to rider ratings before I accept a ping. In fact I rarely pay attention to my driver ratings, as I believe they are a load of shyte from those liars at UberCorp and I simply do not believe the low ratings comes from pax.

Although I did take the time to see my own rider rating the other week, it was 4.9. And I'll BET it was the wankir driving a SKODA.

The one who I _called_ a wankir.

Because he drove a Skoda.

What a Wankir.

I want to request that Uber never send me drivers who roll in a Skoda or a Juke, because we all pretty much know what type of character those Uber partners are going to be.

Actually not just a Juke, but any Nissan.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> I never pay attention to rider ratings before I accept a ping. In fact I rarely pay attention to my driver ratings, as I believe they are a load of shyte from those liars at UberCorp and I simply do not believe the low ratings comes from pax.
> 
> Although I did take the time to see my own rider rating the other week, it was 4.9. And I'll BET it was the wankir driving a SKODA.
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Seriously, with the exception of the mighty Patrol or a 370z, Nissans are the butt ugly special cousin that aunty Gladys should keep locked in the hayshed, under a horse blanket. I would question the mental capacity of any person who wilfully chooses to buy a mechanical wildebeast like any of the Nissan range (apart from the aformentioned). And if that person happens to be on the Uber platform, then I call into question my own health and wellbeing by accepting rides with these... these... 'people'. 

I've written to Uber asking to never be matched with Nissans, and they havent responded. Talk about rude.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Maintain your standards as a driver
Never accept a pax below 4.0

The rating system is there to help you, use it


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What is that exactly? Demised?
> Ohhhh!
> 
> Definition of demise in English:
> ...


Condescending much

Feeling pleased with yourself ?


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Jay1960 said:


> Condescending much
> 
> Feeling pleased with yourself ?


Gawd, your'e such a humourless old man. Lighten up when you come to this forum.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

JaySonic said:


> Gawd, your'e such a humourless old man. Lighten up when you come to this forum.


"OLD" lol....once upon a timeI was calling and brnding old people "OLD" in my youth.Look at me know at the Age 53.ALWAYS Remind Yourself,Your not "PeterPan"and rememebr sunshine you will be old too


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> "OLD" lol....once upon a timeI was calling and brnding old people "OLD" in my youth.Look at me know at the Age 53.ALWAYS Remind Yourself,Your not "PeterPan"and rememebr sunshine you will be old too


Someone is old if they are 15 or more years older than you yourself are. If you're 20, someone is old if they're 35 or older but if you're 60 they're old if 75 or older.


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> Maintain your standards as a driver
> Never accept a pax below 4.0
> 
> The rating system is there to help you, use it


Even 4.0 is too low. 
I find anyone below 4.5 usually is more trouble than it's worth.


----------

